# Are Multiple NOC codes accepted?



## Nikita Handa (May 25, 2017)

HI ,
My name is Nikita and i am from India. I have my file in the Express entry Pool with CRS points 438 and i am hopeful to get through in the next draw. I have a little more than three years of work experience in finance and investment profile with two different companies. 
My queries--- 

Is it allowed to fill in with multiple NOC codes (my work ex with the two companies falls under 1111 and 1113 respectively) ? or a person is required to have the entire 3 yrs experience under one NOC code only???

Besides,I am literature graduate but have done my MBA in Finance (which has been rejected by WES with the reason that the university is not recognized as per the Canadian credentials. hence, only graduation accepted), owing to which my entire work experience is in the fields of finance and investments. Would it be an issue at the time of ITA grant because of the conflict in the entire work ex profile and the subject of my bachelors' degree???

Age: 25
Language Result: IELTS Listening 8.5 Reading 7.5 Writing 7.5 Speaking 8

An urgent help is highly appreciated !!!
Thanks in Advance

Regards


----------

